# Clyde Hopper Update!



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Clyde finished all six laser treatments, and was put on gabepentin (not an NSAID) to help with his rear leg and hopefully his occasional doggy dimentia. I am happy to report, my boy is doing great, and I couldn't be happier with his results! He will follow up monthly with a laser treatment, and an adequan injection! We'll keep you posted!


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

He was feeling up to a little bitey face with little sis Skyler last night!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*So glad*

SO glad to see Clyde doing Bitey Face!!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

How wonderful to hear and see how much better Clyde is doing.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Terrific news! Keep it up, Clyde


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

what great news!! Thanks for the update.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

That's great news - glad to hear the laser therapy worked so well!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Very glad to hear Clyde is doing so well, LOVE seeing him playing bitey face with Skyler-awesome!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I love your news and the photo of the happy active pups!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Clyde*

I love to watch Bitey face!!
Glad Clyde is feeling better!!


----------



## monarchs_joy (Aug 13, 2011)

Yeah for Clyde! Is everything going well with the pancreatitis recovery?


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

monarchs_joy said:


> Yeah for Clyde! Is everything going well with the pancreatitis recovery?


Thank You for asking, very sweet of you!

Think it's going as good as expected. Clyde is still on Hills prescription diet, and will be for at least a couple more weeks. He was taken off fish oil, and will always have to have low fat food and treats. He will stay on laser treatments as needed (hopefully monthly), adequan injections, and gabapentin for pain. He is very happy and lights up my life daily with his prancing and smiling! 

Now I just need to learn to live in the moment!


----------



## pandamonium (Apr 18, 2012)

Gabapentin is good stuff!...I have been on it for a time now...the dose with your vets advice can be increased... It has helped me quite a bit with neuropathy in my leg...


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

So happy to hear Clyde is doing well.


----------



## Belle's Mom (Jan 24, 2007)

So glad he is quite a ways down the road to recovery!! Bitey face is a fun game!!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Wonderful update. Love that photos of two of them playing.


----------



## monarchs_joy (Aug 13, 2011)

GoldenMum said:


> Thank You for asking, very sweet of you!
> 
> Think it's going as good as expected. Clyde is still on Hills prescription diet, and will be for at least a couple more weeks. He was taken off fish oil, and will always have to have low fat food and treats. He will stay on laser treatments as needed (hopefully monthly), adequan injections, and gabapentin for pain. He is very happy and lights up my life daily with his prancing and smiling!
> 
> Now I just need to learn to live in the moment!


I'm so glad everything is going well  I know how worried you were. Once I knew pancreatitis was something we needed to keep at the front of the radar, it wasn't terribly hard to manage. In our case, no more Rimadyl, and low fat everything. Truthfully, I found our girl was just as excited about a canned green bean as a treat than she ever was about a piece of cheese or some other treat. I hope everything continues to go well with Clyde and he has lots of bitey-face and easy, pain free moving in his future!


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

It's been a few weeks since Clyde finished the laser therapy - he probably has a checkup coming soon. I was thinking of him this morning - how's he doing?


----------

